# Victoria, British Columbia, 6/14 [date corrected]



## melissy123 (May 19, 2015)

Need one night in Victoria, British Columbia.  June 15, any size unit.


----------



## herindoors911 (May 23, 2015)

*WM Victoria*

Sent a pm.


----------



## melissy123 (May 24, 2015)

Just realized my mistake. I need the night of June 14, to check out 6/15

[date has been corrected]


----------



## melissy123 (May 28, 2015)

Found something, thanks to TUGGer Ann.


----------

